# Minimum Transfer Shower Stall Compartment/Room Dimensions



## Papio Bldg Dept (Aug 23, 2011)

I am reviewing a single occupant shower room with a 36"x36" minimum transfer type shower stall per 608.3.1 of the ANSI A117.1-2003.  The room is enclosed and the door has a latch and no closer.  The room dimensions, outside the transfer shower stall, are the minimum clear floor space for a transfer type shower stall compartment (36"x48"), per 608.2.1 of the ANSI A117.1-2003.

Can the turning space required by 603.2.1 of the ANSI A117.1-2003 be provided outside the door to the room/compartment?

Any thoughts?

(I would have included a picture, but I do not have access to photo editing tools this morning.)


----------



## Paul Sweet (Aug 23, 2011)

It seems like a user in a wheelchair would have to back in and pull the door shut behind them.  If they went in forward, I'm not sure they could reach back over the seat to close the door behind them and open it to come out.   I don't think it's the intent of ANSI A117.1 (or any accessibility regulations) to require a wheelchair user to go backwards where an able-bodied person doesn't have to walk backwards.  The turning space belongs inside the room.


----------



## Forest (Aug 23, 2011)

If it can be defined as a 'Bathing room" section 603,then section 603.2.1 requires a turning space.


----------



## mark handler (Aug 23, 2011)

Forest said:
			
		

> If it can be defined as a 'Bathing room" section 603,then section 603.2.1 requires a turning space.


I agree "....shall be provided *within the room*....


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Aug 23, 2011)

Forest said:
			
		

> If it can be defined as a 'Bathing room" section 603,then section 603.2.1 requires a turning space.


Which then leads me to ask whether there is a fundamental difference between "bathing room" and "bathing compartment" definitions.  There is no toe clearance provided on full height gyp. board walls with tile, so my first inclination would be to not consider this similar to a compliant wheelchair accessble compartment, and would assume maneuverability is at issue here, per the advisory commentary in 604.8.1.1 for size.

Do I have the authority with Chapter 11, 2006 IBC, and ANSI A117.1-2003 to require a turning space within the shower compartment/room?


----------



## Codegeek (Aug 23, 2011)

Yes, you have the authority to require the turning space with the shower.  Section 1109.2 (IBC) and A117.1 2003 Section 603.2.  Section 603.2.2 allows required clear spaces and turning space to overlap.  Does this help any with the layout?


----------



## mark handler (Aug 23, 2011)

Codegeek said:
			
		

> Yes, you have the authority to require the turning space with the shower.  Section 1109.2 (IBC) and A117.1 2003 Section 603.2.  Section 603.2.2 allows required clear spaces and turning space to overlap.  Does this help any with the layout?


In the compartment, NO. There are particular requirements for shower compartment configurations. You will find the depth is 30" to 36" max.

See figures in ANSI.

If you approve something different, you are asking for trouble.

The *room* containing the shower compartment must have manuvering and turning spaces


----------



## Codegeek (Aug 23, 2011)

My apologies, Mark, I misread Papio's question.  You are correct Mark.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Aug 23, 2011)

Paul Sweet said:
			
		

> It seems like a user in a wheelchair would have to back in and pull the door shut behind them.  If they went in forward, I'm not sure they could reach back over the seat to close the door behind them and open it to come out.   I don't think it's the intent of ANSI A117.1 (or any accessibility regulations) to require a wheelchair user to go backwards where an able-bodied person doesn't have to walk backwards.  The turning space belongs inside the room.


I would agree.  It is similar to a minimum sized front load wheelchair accessible compartment, without the toe clearance, they would be virtually impossible to maneuver in.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Aug 23, 2011)

mark handler said:
			
		

> In the compartment, NO. There are particular requirements for shower compartment configurations. You will find the depth is 30" to 36" max.See figures in ANSI.
> 
> If you approve something different, you are asking for trouble.
> 
> The *room* containing the shower compartment must have manuvering and turning spaces


Would it need to have the required toe clearances an accessible toilet compartment is required to?  Can walls define a compartment, or do they specifically need to be partitions?  There is little to no advisory commentary to define the extents of a shower compartment.  For showers, is only the area with in the shower considered the compartment, and the approach/clearance is outside the compartment in the room?


----------



## mark handler (Aug 23, 2011)

Papio Bldg Dept said:
			
		

> Would it need to have the required toe clearances an accessible toilet compartment is required to?  Can walls define a compartment, or do they specifically need to be partitions?  There is little to no advisory commentary to define the extents of a shower compartment.  For showers, is only the area with in the shower considered the compartment, and the approach/clearance is outside the compartment in the room?


As I said before

See the text and figures in ANSI.


----------

